# Bank Accounts



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Morning folks, well the move is finally happening shortly - will be on the plane with the kids in 4 days time  ! I am going in to my bank within the next few days (The Royal Bank of Scotland) to inform them of the move so that they do not stop my bank card when I start using it in Spain next week. So is it best to say it is a permanent move and do British banks take a Spanish address as a place of residence - or does it have to be a UK address? Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It might depend on the bank but my OH's parents have kept a UK bank account (First Direct) and they don't have a UK address so I think it should be ok.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It´s fine to say it´s a permanent move. We have two UK bank accounts registered to our Spanish address. The only thing you can`t do once you are no longer a UK resident is open a new account there (e.g. a web savings account) so if you are likely to need one of those in the future, set it up before you go.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> It´s fine to say it´s a permanent move. We have two UK bank accounts registered to our Spanish address. The only thing you can`t do once you are no longer a UK resident is open a new account there (e.g. a web savings account) so if you are likely to need one of those in the future, set it up before you go.


That's great, thanks for the info!


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

when opening a spanish account, is it the same as in britain, ID and a utility bill?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bobbylennox said:


> when opening a spanish account, is it the same as in britain, ID and a utility bill?


No! It depends first of all if you are opening an account as a resident or non resident. As a resident, you'll need an NIE number, a copy of your rental contract or deeds to your property and passport.

As a non resident, you'll need your passport, proof of your UK home address and UK bank account details

...... oh and a minimum payment - not sure what that is, probably not much

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> No! It depends first of all if you are opening an account as a resident or non resident. As a resident, you'll need an NIE number, a copy of your rental contract or deeds to your property and passport.
> 
> As a non resident, you'll need your passport, proof of your UK home address and UK bank account details
> 
> ...


Last week we opened a resident account at La Caixa (now CaixaBank) with just a passport and residency certificate - no deposit, no deeds needed.


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for the advice, you contact the embassy with regards the NIE number?


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

bobbylennox said:


> thanks for the advice, you contact the embassy with regards the NIE number?


Hi, if you are not in Spain then yes. If you are in Spain, you need to find your nearest police station with a department for foreigners. 

This thread is good reading:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2724-residency-certificates-nie-numbers-padr-n.html


----------

